# William Shatner, 90, is headed to space



## Kyle

William Shatner, 90, is headed to space: ‘What a miracle’


The rumors are true: Captain Kirk is going to space.

It was announced Monday that William Shatner, the 90-year-old Star Trek alum, will join a civilian flight on Jeff Bezos's Blue Origin on Oct. 12. The actor will become the oldest person to fly into outer space.

Shatner will board the New Shepard rocket with Blue Origin's VP of mission and flight operations, Audrey Powers, as well as Chris Boshuizen and Glen de Vries, for the 11-minute trip. 




			https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/william-shatner-90-is-headed-to-space-151706567.html


----------



## kom526

The next question is, will he hook up with Vina?


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> It was announced Monday


Huh.  I saw this on the news almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PJay

Hope he'll be safe. He needs to make more shows. Been waiting for new ones...


----------



## NextJen

Cool!
I love Shatner. Hopefully it is a safe, successful trip!


----------



## PJay

NextJen said:


> Cool!
> I love Shatner. Hopefully it is a safe, successful trip!



I love him, too!


----------



## Gilligan

PJay said:


> I love him, too!


Not all of his side businesses have done well though...


----------



## vraiblonde

How cool!  I want to be rich and famous and adored by millions so I can go into space!


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> How cool!  I want to be rich and famous and adored by millions so I can go into space!


Being a former rocket scientist, I'm sure I can cobble something up that will get you there. Or at least close...


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> Being a former rocket scientist, I'm sure I can cobble something up that will get you there. Or at least close...



There is space, and not space.  No close.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> There is space, and not space.  No close.


Trust me. You won't remember if there was, perchance, an unfortunate difference between the two objectives.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Gilligan said:


> Being a former rocket scientist, I'm sure I can cobble something up that will get you there. Or at least close...


Fire up the welder…weeeez going to space


----------



## Sneakers

He won't make it back..... Scotty isn't there to say, "I'm givin' it all she's goot, Capt'n!"


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> There is space, and not space.  No close.





Gilligan said:


> Trust me. You won't remember if there was, perchance, an unfortunate difference between the two objectives.




And this is where the Statement Of Work is soooooo important. Vrai, you need to specify that you want to come back alive. And you dont need to be cool or famous, just rich. I think these cheap seats are in the 250K range, or was the Virgin. And oddly enough, there is indeed "space", "not space" and "close enough to be both space and not space" This is the grey area where this rocket flies.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> or was the Virgin.


Well..thank goodness she's still one of those....


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Being a former rocket scientist, I'm sure I can cobble something up that will get you there. Or at least close...


Made out of a cement mixer and powered by mono-hydrazine, right?


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Gilligan said:


> Well..thank goodness she's still one of those....


I thought that’s what you got if you didn’t return alive


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Made out of a cement mixer and powered by mono-hydrazine, right?


Mono-oxide di-hydrazine,,,for the win.


----------



## Sneakers

I found something similar in a magazine, some di-hydrogen mono-oxide, thought it would work ok, but I couldn't get the fuse to light.
Paid a lot for that shipment too....


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Mono-oxide di-hydrazine,,,for the win.


It’s been almost 50 years, I got close!


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> It’s been almost 50 years, I got close!


I still know how to nitrate and then plasticize cellulose....it kinna stuck with me after all those years.


----------



## stgislander

Bare-ya-cuda said:


> Fire up the welder…weeeez going to space


Salvage 1


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> I still know how to nitrate and then plasticize cellulose....it kinna stuck with me after all those years.




Gun Cotton


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Gun Cotton


You should see everyone jump when a container of that falls off the shelf in the shop.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> Salvage 1




Nice Cultural Reference


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

stgislander said:


> Salvage 1


Gillian just got promoted from first mate to captain!


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> And this is where the Statement Of Work is soooooo important. Vrai, you need to specify that you want to come back alive.



That may not be important.  If I could go to the Moon that would certainly be the ultimate end of my bucket list.  Even just orbit the Earth.  If they said, "You can come orbit the Earth but you won't come back alive"....man, I'd have to think about that.  

But it has to be a good ride.  Not one of these lamer deals.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> If I could go to the Moon that would certainly be the ultimate end of my bucket list.


----------



## glhs837




----------



## Kyle

*William Shatner's Blue Origin launch on New Shepard: Live updates*

William Shatner, the actor who portrayed Captain Kirk on the original "Star Trek" TV series and films will launch into space on Oct. 12, 2021 aboard Blue Origin's New Shepard spacecraft. Liftoff is set for 9:30 a.m. EDT (1330 GMT) from Blue Origin's Launch Site One in West Texas with Shatner and three others aboard. 

See the latest updates of Blue Origin's William Shatner launch here.

William Shatner is weighing in on his upcoming launch into space on Blue Origin's New Shepard rocket next week, and apparently the 90-year-old Trek actor is thrilled. 

"We talk about space and what weightless conditions are, the enormity of the universe and the absolute jewel of a little thing we call the Earth by comparison," Shatner told NBC's Today Show this morning. "I'm going to feel that with the same enormity that I felt this electrical storm last night."

You can watch the interview above, courtesy of the Today Show. 

Shatner will launch on a suborbital flight aboard New Shepard on Oct. 12 from Blue Origin's Launch Site One near Van Horn, Texas. He will fly with three other passengers, including two paying customers for Blue Origin. The flight will make Shatner the oldest person to fly in space.











						William Shatner's Blue Origin launch on New Shepard: Live updates
					

Read live updates of William Shatner's launch into space on Blue Origin's New Shepard suborbital spacecraft on Oct. 13, 2021.




					www.space.com
				






Got to thinking about Captain Kirks record with damage and destruction to his ships... He might not be the best person to have on this mission!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## KingFish

stgislander said:


> Salvage 1


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> Salvage 1


 Until I saw this and read about it, I had never heard of it. Guessing the late 70s part of my brain rotted out.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Until I saw this and read about it, I had never heard of it. Guessing the late 70s part of my brain rotted out.


It was an entertaining show, albeit a short run.


----------



## Sneakers

Launch delay due to weather.


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> It was an entertaining show, albeit a short run.


Funny, the premise of that show would have interested me, I don't know why I didn't know about it. Thinking back to the late 70s, I was single and pretty much out every night of the week doing something,  bowling, darts, barhopping..lol


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Funny, the premise of that show would have interested me, I don't know why I didn't know about it. Thinking back to the late 70s, I was single and pretty much out every night of the week doing something,  bowling, darts, barhopping..lol


That’s one of those lost shows, that I wish they’d release DVDs.

There are so many they just never get shown again.


----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> I wish they’d release DVDs.











						Salvage 1 DVD Box Set
					

We are proud to present the classic science-fiction TV show 'Salvage 1' on DVD. This DVD Set contains every episode of this show ever made, and it's exclusively available at DVDRare.com for a limited time only, including the ultra-rare TV-Movie 'Salvage'!




					www.dvdrare.com


----------



## gemma_rae

Where does Space begin?









						Where does space begin?
					

Happy New Year to all my readers and followers. Many of you will be aware of the recent test flight of the Virgin Space Ship Unity. On 13 December 2018 it reached an altitude of 82.7 km and was wid…




					explainingscience.org


----------



## black dog

Bare-ya-cuda said:


> Fire up the welder…weeeez going to space



Now thats ****ing funny.... Wel done... Gilligan give him some internet's.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Mono-oxide di-hydrazine,,,for the win.



I got a few big bags of that white round ball stuff at Morgantown and Chalk at wastewater...


----------



## Kyle

Blue Origin launch live stream: William Shatner forced to wait extra 30 mins for lift-off due to windy weather


Blue Origin is preparing to launch William Shatner into space today aboard its New Shepard rocket.

The Star Trek actor will boldly go where no 90-year-old has gone before, becoming the oldest person to ever fly to space.

The New Shepard NS-18 flight was originally scheduled for Tuesday but was delayed due to windy weather at the Texas launch site.

The lift-off has been rescheduled for 9am CDT (3pm BST), with a live stream of the mission beginning 90 minutes before the launch - available at the top of this page.











						Blue Origin launches William Shatner into space – as it happened
					

Did William Shatner go to space today?




					www.independent.co.uk
				





Wind delay???  

Where's Scotty when you need him?


----------



## Kyle

Meanwhile...


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## warneckutz

Kyle said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> View attachment 159960


----------



## Kyle




----------



## warneckutz

Kyle said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

"Unlike the recent SpaceX mission, each of today’s four crew members has a window seat.
The design of the New Shepard capsule is curtailed to space tourists, as the entire flight is automated. There are no controls or anything else that crew members have to worry about - except in emergency - so they can sit back and enjoy the view."


----------



## stgislander

I find the landing of the rocket far more exciting than the capsule.


----------



## stgislander

I think they need to work on the chute release mechanism if that's why they were yanking so much on the lines.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Shatner? I never knew her!


----------



## Clem72

warneckutz said:


> "Unlike the recent SpaceX mission, each of today’s four crew members has a window seat.
> The design of the New Shepard capsule is curtailed to space tourists, as the entire flight is automated. There are no controls or anything else that crew members have to worry about - except in emergency - so they can sit back and enjoy the view."



If the controls are completely automated, then none of them get their wings right? Shatner not an astronaut.

More importantly, if they crash do they call the Hurt Line?


----------



## warneckutz

Clem72 said:


> If the controls are completely automated, then none of them get their wings right? Shatner not an astronaut.
> 
> More importantly, if they crash do they call the Hurt Line?



The landing looked like it hurt.


----------



## Clem72

I hope I am as animated and with it as he looks to be if I make it to 90.


----------



## Kyle

Clem72 said:


> I hope I am as animated and with it as he looks to be if I make it to 90.


Bones might not have been a bricklayer, engineer, coal miner, mechanic or magician but he must have been a really good Doctor.


----------



## Sneakers

I'm thinking how they missed an opportunity here by not getting the remaining original cast members to go up together.


OHHHHHHhhhhhhhh MYYYYYyyyyyyyyy.....!


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> I'm thinking how they missed an opportunity here by not getting the remaining original cast members to go up together.
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHhhhhhhhh MYYYYYyyyyyyyyy.....!


I had to look up to see which ones were still alive.

Only Kirk, Sulu, Chekov and Uhura remain. 

Four alive, four seats.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> I had to look up to see which ones were still alive.
> 
> Only Kirk, Sulu, Chekov and Uhura remain.
> 
> Four alive, four seats.


As an alternative, James Cromwell who played Zefram Cochrane.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## warneckutz

Clem72 said:


> I hope I am as animated and with it as he looks to be if I make it to 90.


You thought he looked with it? Dude was pretty "spaced out" during his truck ride, posing with Bezos and getting out of the capsule.


----------



## Clem72

warneckutz said:


> You thought he looked with it? Dude was pretty "spaced out" during his truck ride, posing with Bezos and getting out of the capsule.



I only caught 30 seconds, he was talking fairly clearly, jumping around and waving his arms.  More active than my parents were at 10 years younger than him.


----------



## Toxick

I hope he finally gets his hands on the Klingon bastard who killed his son.


----------



## Kyle

Uh-oh!









						Breaking: Evil Mirror Universe William Shatner Returns From Space
					

On Wednesday, William Shatner, the beloved Boston Legal actor famous for portraying attorney Denny Crane, traveled to space.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## BOP

I'm surprised no one posted this up.


----------



## gemma_rae

Or this!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PJay




----------



## Grumpy

Pilot Killed In NJ Plane Crash Went To Space With William Shatner
					

Glen de Vries, one of the two victims from New York City, died in the crash along with Thomas Fischer of Hopatcong, police say.




					patch.com


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Pilot Killed In NJ Plane Crash Went To Space With William Shatner
> 
> 
> Glen de Vries, one of the two victims from New York City, died in the crash along with Thomas Fischer of Hopatcong, police say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch.com


I saw this earlier today.  Talk about bad luck.


----------

